# Weekly Photo Challenge #48 for Week of 6/12/16



## wvdawg (Jun 11, 2016)

This week's theme is - GREEN - and the interpretation is up to you. The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 12, 2016)

Dang Dennis hard to believe we only have a couple more CHALLENGES left to go.  


THANK YOU for taking care of this 

How about a GREEN  background for some Whitetails


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 12, 2016)

Closing in on the year!  I appreciate your help along the way Mike!

That stuff is green and thick - they get in there and they will be hidden for sure!  Good shot!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 13, 2016)

Kansas soybean plant 2016, 24 row no till drill. It was a sight to see for sure.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 13, 2016)

Neat shot!  Modern farm equipment and technology is amazing - pretty much drive themselves!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 13, 2016)

*Sunlight peeking through the trees*

lit up this green fern nicely.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice shot wvdawg!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## BERN (Jun 15, 2016)

*green eyes*

Man! You are making it really tough here in the last few weeks!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 16, 2016)

BERN said:


> Man! You are making it really tough here in the last few weeks!



And yet your last three photos have been some of the best I have seen this year!


----------



## BERN (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks. I literally carry my camera everywhere I go.


----------



## natureman (Jun 16, 2016)

green by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 17, 2016)

Another fantastic shot!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 18, 2016)

wow they are all great love the green eye


----------



## karen936 (Jun 18, 2016)

*green meets pink*

backyard flowers


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 18, 2016)

Pretty pretty!


----------

